# Bottle Tumbler building



## seanmurray2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone out there in this wonderful world of ours have any insturctions on how to build a tumbler?  I have seen several examples, but no instrucitonal building plans.  Help!!!  

 Happy Hunting........and watch for snakes


----------



## ombudsman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, Sean.
 I believe that the reason no one has replied to your query is that there is on this forum abundant information on building a tumbler. Search through previous threads on building a tumbler, copper for tumbling, glass beads, etc.

 Good luck with your project. It isn't difficult and all the information is here.

 Good digging  and tumbling!
 Dave


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 4, 2010)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/building-a-tumbler/m-142766/tm.htm

 here is the thread from my project...........

 not the perfect tumbler, but i've been using it succesully for the past year plus.

 good luck


 jim


----------

